# One of my babies



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2006)

This is my tiny tiger...Gregory. He's 9 months old now.






Pictures of the rest of the 'herd' to come.


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2006)

Yay! 
Greg's my buddy! 
Where's Felix? And Murray? And...the lion?? What's her name? 

(I love Wendy's pets!)


----------



## bwester (Jun 7, 2006)

Somehow I knew you would like that, Heather. Silly cat people


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's Murray....





And Itchy....


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2006)

...and we musn't forget Felix.


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 7, 2006)

they are all so cute!!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

cats hate me


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Love your pets... especially the photo of Gregory in your flower bed! Barb


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely...cool cats


----------

